# Von Der haus Gill German Shepherds - OHIO?



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Has anyone heard of or had any dealings with Von Der Haus Gill German Shepherds?

http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I've heard nothing but good things about them. I did inquire about a litter some time back and they were very helpful and friendly and easy to talk to. That's about all I can tell you though!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I've never met or spoken to them, don't know them, but I've heard nothing but bad things, to be completely honest.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't remember specifics but from floating around the various forums I have also heard good things and have heard them recommended in the past.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks quite pricey to me. Untitled "family dog" pup for $2900? Seems like a lot relative to other good working line breeders.


----------



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

There puppy prices are 1,000 no hip/elbow guarantee, 1250 with hip/elbow guarantee. The higher amounts are for direct import dogs.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you referring to their breeding or just their dogs in particular?

Our Hary and two other dogs with our Police service were purchased through them. They are all phenomenal working dogs. The K9 trainer here has been down there several times and has nothing but good things to say. That being said, during the last training course, they sent back two dogs before they settled on the female there now. Hary was a winner on the first shot.

As for their breeding, I am not sure.


----------



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, I was referring to their breeding of dogs. Thanks for the reply


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I do not have any experience with them, but they say that since 1992 that have bred 104 litters. Is that considered excessive?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSI do not have any experience with them, but they say that since 1992 that have bred 104 litters. Is that considered excessive?


That averages out to 6.5 litters a year. There are plenty of breeders out there that have a LOT more litters than that.


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

I contacted them last year inquiring about them possibly helping me with training my working line female but they told me they only will deal with a person if they bought a pup from them directly. They are only about 30 minutes from me and that is why I thought if they would help me it would be a close place to train and learn. I was annoyed but I do understand that they only want pups from their breeding program at their place. Mr. Gill was very nice on the phone about it, though. But when I asked if he knew of any other trainers in the area he would not give me any names or information.


----------



## lbrownjr (Nov 23, 2007)

In follow-up to my original post. I visited Von Der Haus Gill German Shepherds this past weekend and was totally impressed. I have nothing but good things to say about them. Al(the owner) was very helpful and easy to deal with. Their kennel area was super clean(I have never seen a kennel area so clean). The puppies that he had on hand were clean, happy, healthy and listening to a CD of different sounds that runs 24hrs. I put a deposit down on an upcoming litter (Sire=Racker vom Gleisdreieck, Dam=Wolf's Cindy) and both are Sch 3 titled. I had the opportunity to meet both parents and they were in good shape and aloof. For a working GSD his prices are very reasonable($1,000-$1,250) and he also allows you to bring someone to help you pick out a pup(shutzhund trainer, etc) to do puppy testing, or he will recommend which pup he thinks you should take base on your needs. I have visited a number of breeders the last couple of months; therefore I am confident that I will be happy with a puppy from Gills. 

http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't wait to see the puppy pics. Keep us updated.


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats cool!!


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm glad to see someone post something nice about a kennel they visited!


----------

